# Big Guy Flats Boat



## herschellhitchcock (Jun 29, 2008)

I was wondering if any big guys out their have an opinion on what smaller sized flats boat would be comfortable for a bigger guy to fish from. . I was thinking a mitzi 16?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

herschellhitchcock said:


> I was wondering if any big guys out their have an opinion on what smaller sized flats boat would be comfortable for a bigger guy to fish from. . I was thinking a mitzi 16?


Might help if you define "Big Guys" and "Bigger Guy".


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

240 on a Beavertail B2 18ft. No problem but I could help someone off the platform quickly if I needed too.


----------



## herschellhitchcock (Jun 29, 2008)

Net 30 said:


> Might help if you define "Big Guys" and "Bigger Guy".


6'2" 300lbs


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

You looking new or used?

If used...keep an eye out for a well kept Classic Mako 181. Very stable and plenty of beam.


----------



## OpenFly (Aug 31, 2015)

I ran a gheenoe NMZ and I'm 6'4 250lbs and felt comfortable (as long as I stayed in protected waters). It all comes down to and how comfortable you are on a boat. I've been on a few hells bays, beaver tail micro, and a Mitzi they all felt good. Your best bet is to and test them. What ever you do don't buy it with out feeling it in the water.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm pretty close to your size. And am shopping... It depends on budget. I've fished from guide boats... Maverick Master Anglers, HB Marquesa's, HB Pro Guide, Actuon Craft... Don't know the model...

That said, I do fish solo from a Dragonfly 13'6" SUP... But not well. And I kind of wish I'd saved the money for a skiff. 

For your size, virtually anything in between could work. Just a matter of personal sense of balance, where you are going and what you're doing and who or what you are taking with you. 

I'm getting ready to do a home built skiff that's similar in size to a Dragonfly Marsh Hen... To fish by myself and with a dog and I t should work well for that purpose. Meanwhile saving for a bigger skiff to take more people with and go more places. I want a Spear Low Tide Guide when the budget allows.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A Mitzi is not a very stable platform in my opinion. They are nice boats but they can be pretty tippy.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

East Cape Vantage


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Older used skiff: Maverick Master Angler, Hewes 18 Redfisher, 18 ActionCraft, Beavetail B2, HB Guide, Silver King (Mark Scott built), 18 Egret
New: EC Vantage, HB Marquesa, Beavertail BTV.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

fishtrapper said:


> East Cape Vantage


I'm looking for a similar skiff as I want at least an 80" beam for shallow draft and hauling 3 people at times. Can anyone here comment on poling capabilities of the East Cape Vantage? I've mostly narrowed my search down to that one or a Bossman Skimmer (84" beam). I fish uber shallow and need a wide boat. 
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Basically, you are changing your search from a microskiff to a flats boat, which I recommend, unless you look at an 18. I'm down to 6'2" 220lbs from 6'3" and 265 (I shrank an inch as I got older and lost some weight cause I eat better now). Anyways, I spent many years on several flats boats and even went to a bay boat and a big open fisherman. Coming back full circle, I'm going to a custom 17ft narrow shallow skiff with low decks and a low poling platform for mangrove fishing and adding a big open water 18ft flats boat so I can fish 2 big guys like us in crappy weather out in big open deeper water. Trying to fish big guys in a skinny skiff in big open rough water when the winds and waves suck (which it usually does) is way better to do it with a flats boat and a trolling motor then a technical poling skiff, depending on where you live..


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

The ECC Lostmen is the shallowest skiff I've been on for its stability. Not the smoothest running skiff when the wind pics up thought. You just have to run it around 25mph and drop bow down to cut the chop. However, It's as stable as a barge. Me and my budy (I'm 175lbs soaking wet and my budy is around 215-225lb( would both fish the front deck comfortably and never really felt cramped.) His dad doesn't like fishing from his sons or my Waterman 16'. Says its to unstable for the 3 of us, which I agree. But he doesn't have the slightest problem on his Lostmen. Doesn't ever feel like we're going to rock him off the poling Platform like some other skiffs would do fishing 2 people on the front bow.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Matts said:


> I'm looking for a similar skiff as I want at least an 80" beam for shallow draft and hauling 3 people at times. Can anyone here comment on poling capabilities of the East Cape Vantage? I've mostly narrowed my search down to that one or a Bossman Skimmer (84" beam). I fish uber shallow and need a wide boat.
> Thanks,
> Matt


Matt, I have a Vantage and mine is pretty loaded so its probably one of the heavier Vantages out there. My boat drafts about 10 1/2" when loaded for fishing with 3 guys. Not what I would call "uber shallow" but also why I tend to not use such terms because everybody has a different take on what is "shallow". The Vantage actually poles pretty well for such a large skiff. It is affected by a cross wind so bear that in mind.

Its a great fishing platform, one of the driest riding skiffs made (yes I am biased but I have been on most of the skiffs out there), and has tons of room for three guys to fish and all the gear you need. Its a comfortable boat to ride in if you have long runs to make. And as I said for such a large boat it poles nicely.

BUT all that said if you are looking for an easy poling skiff that fishes real skinny then the Vantage is not the right boat. Take a look at the Fury if you need to get down around 8". Also I wouldn't own a Vantage without a trolling motor because the fact is there are days when the wind is still fishable but not a day you are going to pole all day.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Another beamy skiff that floats pretty shallow to consider is the Ranger Banshee or Phantom.
http://www.rangerboats.com/models.cfm?mid=7301&gid=39#|specs


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

It was mentioned above, but a BT3 or BTV might fit the bill too.
http://www.louisianalowtide.com/blog/2014/2/7/a-guides-day-off


----------



## herschellhitchcock (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you for your opinions


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

ifsteve said:


> A Mitzi is not a very stable platform in my opinion. They are nice boats but they can be pretty tippy.


In the interest of being clear for the OP there is a big difference in the 16 and 17 ft Mitzi as far as stability, and ride for that matter, so maybe the 17 could be a consideration for you


----------



## amurleopard1967 (Jun 18, 2014)

herschellhitchcock said:


> I was wondering if any big guys out their have an opinion on what smaller sized flats boat would be comfortable for a bigger guy to fish from. . I was thinking a mitzi 16?


I have a 16 egret and it would be plenty stable for a big guy. I fish up to 4 people in it with no problem.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not a ranger banshee fan, but if my priorities were stable and shallow for a good price, I'd take a long look at it... Those boats get really shallow and they are wide... Probably one of the cheaper boats out of the ones listed and they will get the job done if fishing really shallow is your thing..


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

I was interested to see how this thread would go. I run a Mitzi 15 and I'm 6'6 260. It is tippy-ish if there are a bunch of people moving around the boat, but when I'm poling and have someone fishing it isn't bad at all. Gets very skinny as well. 

Someone said it above, it's all based off of feel and what you're comfortable with. My limiting factor was cost, so when I got this boat for a deal, I had to jump on it. Generally speaking, a bigger boat is ideal for a bigger human. However, sometimes life throws you a deal that's too good to turn down.


----------



## ericf (Sep 2, 2015)

im 6'6 275 and I did good on my copperhead


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> Older used skiff: Maverick Master Angler, Hewes 18 Redfisher, 18 ActionCraft, Beavetail B2, HB Guide, Silver King (Mark Scott built), 18 Egret
> New: EC Vantage, HB Marquesa, Beavertail BTV.


I like the Master Angler but all these are good suggestions
You need to decide how many anglers you will be fishing with.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Great opinions and thanks. The experience of the members of this forum us unsurpassed. I really need to wet test a Bossman Skimmer, EC Fury, Lostmen and perhaps others. I'm trying very hard not to own two boats but then again, they are kind of like fly rods........all ideally suited for a specific task


----------



## herschellhitchcock (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, this being fat is not working for my bill fold. I need to go on a diet so I can afford a nice microskiff vs and an expensive flats boat. (humor intended). 

Thanks for your opinion, its really going to help me in my search. 

H


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Take a look at the Fury if you need to get down around 8".



A friend of mine has a Fury for sale if he's interested, PM me.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

I think quite a few people saw my search for the "perfect" boat on here. I was lucky enough to find an 08' Beavertail B2 in superb condition with all the bells and whistles for about 18k. It's my first real boat and it's one of the better purchases that I have made. New boats are awesome, but if you're a weekend warrior like myself and don't have a trust fund, do you really want to spend 40k on a brand new boat? Some weekends I can't fish due to weather, and even then I feel bad about my boat sitting. I would spend the extra money if it was my office all day, no questions.

That being said, I'm also 5'5" and weigh 145lbs. However, my good buddy that I fly fish with is 6'4" and probably weighs about 250lbs.

I looked at the Ankona boats pretty hard, but I ultimately settled on the B2 because it allowed me to handle a little more chop and not get into a larger flats boat. Fully loaded with three people it probably floats around 8" which for me is plenty shallow. It's easy for me to handle, and with a 60HP it literally sips gas. I can fish for days with no fill up. I can also pole the boat fully loaded with my buddy on the front platform easy as pie.

My buddy was looking at similar boats but he is no good with balance and didn't enjoy the tippyness (Is this a word?) of other models. He loves fishing out of my boat because of the larger beam. You definitely don't want to be on something so tippy that you worry about that instead of catching fish.

Also, IMO, 6"-8" is pretty shallow and I'll just wade if my boat doesn't take me there.


----------



## zfischer2332 (Dec 13, 2013)

I own a Andros Abaco 16. The boat is extremely stable and wide for the size. Runs especially skinny as well. I don't think they made very many of them. You might get lucky and find one. I think they sold the molds to Shipoke.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

This 

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/5358701331.html

or this

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1988-Maverick-MAVERICK-DELUXE-102285465

or this (offset console would be extra nice for BIG GUY.)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1991-Maverick-17-102602525


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> This
> 
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/5358701331.html
> 
> ...


Mike, that top one is my kinda boat! It might not be the perfect Mosquito Lagoon skiff, but that's what someone really needs over here in Tampa Bay! We have too much big water to fish and to cross to not have something like that.


----------



## Todd L McCagg (Apr 23, 2017)

Opening this up again, hoping you guys are still active on microskiff. I'm 5'10" and a tick over 300lbs. Looking at TOO many things and making myself nuts. GOTTA stay under 18' or it's not fitting in the garage and where we are moving it HAS to be garaged, Cape Coral FL. In MD right now and not "flats" material. SaltMarsh makes a 1656, Action Craft, Lostmen by East Cape, and... I REALLY want to buy new (I used to "help" out with a couple of boats friends owned decades upon decades ago and it's kinda like me and plumbing: I fix one bolt and have to replace 17 washers, 5 pipes, buy 3 tools I don't own and STILL have to hit The Lowe Depot 7-8 times for each job) cause I don't know what the heck I'm doing. My budget? I really want to stay below $30K for a new boat, trailer, et al. 

So, just want to know what boats everyone wound up with and are you happy? What should I avoid? What to look FOR?

Thanks, this seems like a great bunch of nuts, like ME!

OH, BTW, I fly fish exclusively. I'm an FFI Certified Casting Instructor, "Master" fly tyer, and a decent fisherman.

Thanks all,
Todd


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

check out cayo 17'3 or 18


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

JappyFish said:


> I think quite a few people saw my search for the "perfect" boat on here. I was lucky enough to find an 08' Beavertail B2 in superb condition with all the bells and whistles for about 18k. It's my first real boat and it's one of the better purchases that I have made. New boats are awesome, but if you're a weekend warrior like myself and don't have a trust fund, do you really want to spend 40k on a brand new boat? Some weekends I can't fish due to weather, and even then I feel bad about my boat sitting. I would spend the extra money if it was my office all day, no questions.
> 
> That being said, I'm also 5'5" and weigh 145lbs. However, my good buddy that I fly fish with is 6'4" and probably weighs about 250lbs.
> 
> ...



x2 on the BT older body style aka waterman hulls. Mine being a CC Osprey, but same deal overall. I am 255 and my buddy I fish with is 235. We make it happen and still get skinny while everything still being stable as can be. I wouldn't go with anything too narrow just because it wont distribute the heavy load well and be tippy as well.


----------



## Todd L McCagg (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you!


FSUDrew99 said:


> x2 on the BT older body style aka waterman hulls. Mine being a CC Osprey, but same deal overall. I am 255 and my buddy I fish with is 235. We make it happen and still get skinny while everything still being stable as can be. I wouldn't go with anything too narrow just because it wont distribute the heavy load well and be tippy as well.


----------



## Todd L McCagg (Apr 23, 2017)

I think I saw the Beavertail site. I'll look again. I see these boats that I like and then see the price and just can't believe what they cost! I LOVE the Action Craft name, history, and the boats look great, but the price is scary. Maybe I shouldn't buy a new home AND a boat in the same year?

Cheers,

Todd




FSUDrew99 said:


> x2 on the BT older body style aka waterman hulls. Mine being a CC Osprey, but same deal overall. I am 255 and my buddy I fish with is 235. We make it happen and still get skinny while everything still being stable as can be. I wouldn't go with anything too narrow just because it wont distribute the heavy load well and be tippy as well.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Basically, you are changing your search from a microskiff to a flats boat, which I recommend


This. It might be heresy on a micro skiff forum, but I'd recommend an 18 to 21 foot flats boat for you given your size. Yeah, I know some folks will see "21" and scoff -- as I once did -- but my best fishing buddy has a 21 Hewes hung with a 200 Yammy that never ceases to amaze with its ability to run shallow... and it is rock-solid, jump-on-the-gunnel stable. I say be honest with yourself. If you're committed to poling a skiff in real skinny water then look for the most stable, small platform you can find, but realize (as others have said above) that many if not most small skiffs are tippier given narrow beams. If you'll use a trolling motor a lot IMO you'll be happier with a larger flats boat that will reach much (but certainly not all) of the water you can get to in a micro boat. It will be much friendlier on a heavier guy day to day.


----------



## Todd L McCagg (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for the thoughtful info. It's appreciated. The stuff you see on youtube and here is like crack. I get all psyched up to buy the best, baddest, fastest, shallowest, etc. and forget common sense.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Older used skiff: Maverick Master Angler, Hewes 18 Redfisher, 18 ActionCraft, Beavetail B2, HB Guide, Silver King (Mark Scott built), 18 Egret
> New: EC Vantage, HB Marquesa, Beavertail BTV.


X 2 on the older action craft or hewes very sturdy fishing platform I have an action craft but am only 5 7 145


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry phone died my cousin has been on my boat many times with me and he is definitely consideredal a big guy 6 2 ish and 250 /275 probably never had any issues mine is an 18 footer.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm 6' and 240 right now; I have a 15' Mitzi and it does just fine. And I fish a Cayo paddle board too. It depends a lot on your agility too. I've owned a Ambush (Glades Skiff), BTX, Gheenoe's and more over the years. If you can find the centerline and respect then you can fish out of any of them. 
I do like the 15 Mitzi, I got a killer deal on it, 4K, and just couldn't pass it up. I have been nothing but impressed with the stability, ride (12deg Vee), and draft.

The Mitzi 15 & 16 are 70" wide boats. If you go up to a Mitzi 17 the beam goes up to 76" I believe which would be more stable. If your on a budget the Mitzi is about the best bang for your buck especially if you can find a good deal on a clean used one.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I was looking for a flats boat for taking the kids along and ended up with a 21' hewes redfisher and we love it. My wife wouldn't even stand on the front casting deck when we had a micro skiff and now she runs the gunnels while fighting fish out of the big boat. I have a storage compartment for everything and my floor stays open and clutter free. The HDS9 GPS with a satellite image overlay allows me to navigate all over the backcountry without a problem. They say the action crafts are wet but they are built really good and I wouldn't hesitate to buy one. Probably built better than my hewes?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Financekid1 said:


> check out cayo 17'3 or 18


The 173 has a small cockpit and is tippy. The 18 has more beam but the same cockpit unless I am mistaken.

I wouldn't consider either to be a "big guy" flats skiff/boat.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

This was on a wet test we did. 3 of us, almost 800lbs in just people. Super stable and still drafting just over 7". I would consider it a "big guy" skiff. Poled great and spins on it's axis. All 3 of us stood on one side and did not put the rub rail in the water like we would have in my hpx.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

That looks alot like Jacob's boat. 

The 173 isn't a big guy boat because its tippy. The 180 may be more stable, but its still got the small cockpit...which could be a factor for a big guy looking for alot of room.

They're nice, solid boats and a great value. But there's a difference between a wet test and spending a day poling and fishing on one.


----------

